# spiders-badboi



## badboi (Aug 14, 2008)

Well I decided to share some pics of my spiders with you.

Here are a few pics

Haplopelma sp. Kambodscha 2 months after molt












N. carapoensis after molt






P. regalis after molt






H. maculata after molt


















H. Hainanum






E. pachypus






H. lividum






G. pulchra






B. auratum






Well I hope that pics are cool 

best regards,
Denis


----------



## Nam (Aug 14, 2008)

Very nice pics love yoour collection!!


----------



## badboi (Aug 14, 2008)

Nam said:


> Very nice pics love yoour collection!!


tnx mate this is not all collection I got. I have around 70 spiders and I`m waiting for 3 adult females now


----------



## badboi (Aug 14, 2008)

Here are some new pics 

A. bicoloratum






B. albopilosum before molt






P. rufilata






l.violaceopis






A. versicolor






and for the end...

...C. huahini;P


----------



## seanbond (Aug 14, 2008)

your haplopelma sp looks like a longipes.
o. hainhana? did you mean haplopelma schmidti?
nice collect anyway..


----------



## badboi (Aug 14, 2008)

well I buy Haplopelma sp. Kambodscha in St. Pölten as sp. Kambodscha. I will ask what is it for sure becouse I want to know what is it. but so far nobody said this is not sp. Kambodscha. look on Michael Köepler`s site, I think he is selling H. sp. Kambodscha too.
And about hainana. I sure it is. Ornithoctonus hainana.

tnx


----------



## seanbond (Aug 14, 2008)

very interesting.. they must be some sorta new sp.:?


----------



## badboi (Aug 15, 2008)

seanbond said:


> very interesting.. they must be some sorta new sp.:?


I find some of H. sp. sorts on web:

Haplopelma spec. "aureopilosum"
Haplopelma spec. "bankok"
Haplopelma spec. "ex Laos"
Haplopelma spec. "Kambodscha"
Haplopelma spec. "Surat Thani"
Haplopelma spec. "Thailand"
Haplopelma spec. "Vietnam"
Haplopelma spec. "vonwirthi"

anyway it is not longipes for sure


----------



## fartkowski (Aug 15, 2008)

Nice pictures.
You have a great collection as well.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 15, 2008)

badboi said:


> I find some of H. sp. sorts on web:
> 
> Haplopelma spec. "aureopilosum"
> Haplopelma spec. "bankok"
> ...


it looks eeerily similar to my longipes...


----------



## badboi (Nov 18, 2008)

P. rufilata






P. regalis in terrarium






my enclosures







B. boehmei terrarium






fresh molts

H. incei






and C. cyaneopubescens






regards, Denis


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 18, 2008)

Beautiful tarantulas! And even better pictures.


----------



## rochin (Nov 18, 2008)

great collection, i love your enclousures!!


----------



## badboi (Nov 18, 2008)

thanks guys 

Yes enclousures are new, bur for now I have in 3 enclosures lizzards.

but I have a lot of plastic terrariums in my room too


----------



## Austin S. (Nov 18, 2008)

Very impressive! I love the settups. I swear, one day, I will have a good looking shelving unit like that, with nice tanks, but mostly KK's will have to work now. :wall:


----------



## badboi (Nov 20, 2008)

B. vagans






G. pulchra






P. sp. "platyomma"






O. hainanum (or Haplopelma hainanum)






P. cambridgei






H. minax






B. emilia






regards, Denis


----------



## J.huff23 (Nov 20, 2008)

You have very nice Ts and pictures.


----------



## badboi (Nov 21, 2008)

j.everson23 said:


> You have very nice Ts and pictures.


tnx man...


----------



## Quickone4u (Nov 21, 2008)

Wow, amazing collection man, very nice!


----------



## badboi (Feb 1, 2009)

some new photos

G. aureostriata






H. lividum











H. sp. "Kambodscha"






mated P. irminia











H. maculata






P. pederseni






P. rufilata






T. elenae






regards


----------



## badboi (May 11, 2009)

H. incei female






T. apophysis






C. marshalli






G. pulchra






freshly molted P. murinus






and new C. crawshayi






regards


----------



## seanbond (May 11, 2009)

nice spidas!


----------



## badboi (May 12, 2009)

tnx m8.
This one was moulted last week
N. vulpinus






my freshly moulted P. murinus  She likes me a lot 






A. sp. "azurklassi" ?






and male S. effera, if anyone needs him...PM me 






regards


----------



## badboi (Jun 6, 2009)

L. striatipes






freshly molted E. pachypus






C. crawshayi


----------



## VESPidA (Jun 6, 2009)

gorgeous spiders and displays:clap: 

did you custom make those first glass enclosures with the partial lid that lifts?  i really love that design.


----------



## badboi (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks man 
all terrariums are costum made by my friend.


----------



## badboi (Jun 10, 2009)

S. philippinus


----------



## badboi (Jun 14, 2009)

P. rufilata freshly molted female, 15cm LS


----------



## badboi (Jun 14, 2009)

P. pederseni


----------

